# August Hunicke killin it!



## AW4130 (Mar 3, 2014)

Dunno bout anyone else but this guys definately got my vote for the best new vid so far. Some dialed moves in this!


----------



## mic687 (Mar 4, 2014)

Nice camera angles the bar end mount is cool.


----------



## Marcelo Chaluppe (Mar 8, 2014)

August Hunicke is a master!

Which saw is the one he uses on tree?
192T or 200T?


----------



## AW4130 (Mar 8, 2014)

Marcelo Chaluppe said:


> August Hunicke is a master!
> 
> Which saw is the one he uses on tree?
> 192T or 200T?


I'd guess 200.


----------



## Hoowasat (Mar 9, 2014)

Great video! Takes a lot of forethought to capture footage like that ... and a lot of editing, too. Never heard that music before and now I can't get it out of my head.


----------



## Black Dogg (Mar 10, 2014)

He has a youtube channel with more good stuff. I'm fairly new to this kind of work, but I think he's pretty impressive!


----------



## AW4130 (Mar 10, 2014)

Black Dogg said:


> He has a youtube channel with more good stuff. I'm fairly new to this kind of work, but I think he's pretty impressive!


Yeah his YouTube channel is pretty awesome. Should check out BixVid too. And Arbor X. Those guys are pretty rad.


----------



## mr.finn (Mar 11, 2014)

Very cool video


----------



## mic687 (Mar 11, 2014)

AW4130 said:


> Yeah his YouTube channel is pretty awesome. Should check out BixVid too. And Arbor X. Those guys are pretty rad.


I just watched arbor x the other night and that was a good vid. August is a top rate climber and a very good faller also. Reg Coates has some awesome videos as well, I have copied many of his techniques he does a great job of explaining what he's doing. The falling skill of these guys is amazing that is my weakest area and something I'm working hard on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AW4130 (Mar 11, 2014)

mic687 said:


> I just watched arbor x the other night and that was a good vid. August is a top rate climber and a very good faller also. Reg Coates has some awesome videos as well, I have copied many of his techniques he does a great job of explaining what he's doing. The falling skill of these guys is amazing that is my weakest area and something I'm working hard on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed man, same here. And yeah Reg is awesome. Seems like a real chill fellow too. Like to hang out with him one day.


----------



## Sean80 (Mar 15, 2014)

Love that video! Check out Reg Coates latest video on how he modded his 201t...


----------



## AW4130 (Mar 15, 2014)

Yeah dude haaaaahaahahaha just did! 


Sean80 said:


> Love that video! Check out Reg Coates latest video on how he modded his 201t...


----------



## Hoowasat (Mar 22, 2014)

After viewing the original "official" music video, I find I prefer August's because he has several key moments in his vid which are well synchronized with the music. Nothing in the original music video seems to happen in beat to the music ... looks amateur compared to August's.


----------



## Klayton (May 3, 2014)

i install wood floors and i had a customer tell me that he could tell i had "time with my tools" thought about that a lot, i figure thats a pretty good complement. This guy has spent a long time with a chainsaw and a rope that is for sure.


----------

